# Is this Hobie a good deal?



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I was looking at this hobie and wanted to see if its a good deal or not?
http://norfolk.craigslist.org/boa/3079212209.html


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't think its a good a brand new one from current year is only a couple hundred more . For fishing I think the revo would be the best fit for you Nathan .


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks that's why I asked. The only reason I thought it may be worth it is because of the sail and all. Don't know how much I would use it though.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

No I would personally pass on that one.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I will keep my eyes open for another then.


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Sounds like a pretty good deal to me. Comes with a sail, stabilizers, turbo fins, and some kind of cart. As someone that is actively researching the price of Hobie kayaks, one thing I've noticed is that their kayaks depreciate about as much as a gold ingot. Not to mention the fact that all of the mentioned accessories will set you back at least $100, and up to almost $400 (not sure about the stabilizers).


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Carts alone can be 250 or more.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Depends in the cart I would wait for a similar deal to come up for a revo or outback.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

The sport is made for smaller women and kids . If you spend any length of time on one you will start to hurt in the ass and lower back. It's the same as my wife's revo 11 it's ok for a bit then it gets uncomfortable. I am 6' 200lbs. But if you like it buy it. It is a Hobie and you can sell it later.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

That things in Williamsburg,Va.Not a good deal if you have to go get it..................


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

He's stationed there now Robin


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I will be spending long amounts of time in it so I will hold off. Plus they have to revo to rent on base.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> He's stationed there now Robin


Ah Ha.................


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Looking at this one if I can get it for 1400 or less. 
http://norfolk.craigslist.org/boa/3082045435.html


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Have u got to fish out there yet?


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

No just got our house today moving in this weekend. Hopefully soon. I will post in reports from out of the area when I do. I hear the flounder fishing is really good right now.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Cool If I end up stationed there I'll hit u up..


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

When will you find out? A ton of water to cover up here it's hard to know where to start.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I should know sometime this month


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

That would be good if you do. I'm sure there are plenty of kayakers around I just have to find them.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a spot that served me well for the 13 years I was in Norfolk.

At the Norfolk end of the Hampton Roads tunnel/bridge in Oceanview,there is a jetty sticking out from the beach/seawall.Fish the end of it on a outgoing tide,throwing at the jetty and working a Gudgeon minnow with the tide on a slip sinker rig.Anchor out from the beach or climb out on the jetty like I did.

Tap tap tap ............Wham !!!


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I saw that jetty the other day and said to my self that looks like a good flounder and red spot. Everyone around here is all about the bloodworm, they better be amazing seeing they are like $9 for something that looks like an earthworm but bleeds. I will stick to the same stuff that I've always caught flounder on.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

@Robin, could I take the kayak is that spot or is the current? Just driving over I have seen some crazy currents around the bridge. I would at the minimum have to get a bigger anchor to hold me there.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Have u had a chance to fish yet?


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

nathan70 said:


> @Robin, could I take the kayak is that spot or is the current? Just driving over I have seen some crazy currents around the bridge. I would at the minimum have to get a bigger anchor to hold me there.


Nathan,the water moves pretty good through there,thats why I said stay in from the beach.I used a 12' alum.boat and drifted through.I also just liked to climb out on the jetty and fish the end.Cast towards the bridge and let the minnow drift down till it's parallel to the beach, then slowly retrieve it in.Never caught anything but Flounder there.........just ALOT of them.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I haven't fished yet. I started unpacking my rods and reels and putting the reels on the rods. I'm buying a spot trap and a minnow trap from a local that makes them. Hope to put it out Friday night and let it soak and fish Saturday. He said the minnow trap catches the bull minnows well so we will see. I will update with a report.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Tidewater Kayak Anglers Association - http://www.tkaa.org/


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

@Robin I didn't get to make it out to your spot. I drove through the area but couldn't find out how to get down there. One part was fenced off. I see the area you are talking about when I come into Norfolk. I will figure it out eventually it just may be a long walk.
@FLSaloman Thanks for the like, I've already found a few people to fish with.
@Oscar I may hold off on the Hobie for now and buy a trident that is almost new for $700.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Nathan,it's been a long time.The strees on the bay side all go to the one nearest the beach.Get as close as you can and launch.The road deadends at the spot. Good luck,out going tide and Gudgeon minnows..........................


----------

